# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  نمونه سورس هاي X-Code در Mac

## Felony

:لبخند:  سلام ؛

در اين تاپيك نمونه سورس هاي آموزشي مرتبط با X-Code در سيستم عامل Mac قرار داده ميشه ، لطفا از پرسيدن سوال يا درخواست سورس خودداري كنيد و براي مسائلي كه مرتبط با موضوع اين تاپيك نيست تاپيك جديد ايجاد كنيد .

دوستاني كه با زبان X-Code براي سيستم عامل Mac برنامه مينويسن ميتونن سورس برنامه خودشون رو در اين تاپيك ضميمه كنن .

----------


## Felony

سورس یک ماشین حساب ساده که قبلا با X-Code برای مک نوشته بودم .

----------


## Felony

یک نمونه برنامه ساده که در اون نحوه گرفتن زمان جاری ( توسط کلاس NSDate و NSCalender ) سیستم بر اساس تنضیمات TimeZone و استفاده از کلاس NSTimer برای ساخت و استفاده از یک تایمر در X-Code اومده .

----------


## Felony

یک نمونه برنامه ساده که یک عکس رو از آدرس URL وارد شده در کنترل TextField در یک کنترل ImageView لود میکنه .

----------

